# Best All 'round Sublimation Paper



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Everyone -

I think I've posted this 'opinion poll' type question here before, but didn't really get any replies ...

My question is, how do you rate TexPrintXP v TruPix sublimation paper? Does one produce more vibrant results than the other? Is one better suited to both soft and hard substrates than the other?

Last batch of 11x17 TexPrint XP we purchased had a curling problem, which resulted in ink residue on the edges of the sheets - even tho paper was stored flat in closed box. Any suggestions, resolutions to this problem?

Need to order paper tomorrow - would appreciate feedback from y'all!!! 
THX!


----------



## aportis (Jun 13, 2007)

I have always used True Pix (roll and sheets) on hard and soft substrates and have not had any issues. I would expect the roll paper to have some curl, however I have yet to have the printer leave any ink residue on the edges. Perhaps this is a printer (gap or otherwise) issue rather than a paper issue.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I use a combination of papers. My favorite is the Dyetrans SPP which is also called TruePix and the TexPrint paper. I use the Texprint for soft substrates and glass. The third choice is JetCol which I use for high end fabrics like purse and back pack flaps. The JetCol paper must be dried before pressing.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Reka,

We have experienced the same issue with the new Texprint HR paper. Cut sheets do have a page curl which causes head strikes as you have explained. We do love the new HR paper, but use it in rolls only. It holds more ink and it also releases more ink than the previous version, thus giving us a wider gamut with less cost.

For hard goods we also prefer the 1401 papers. We get a cleaner image.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The curling issue was resolved as we inspected our inventory. Happy to help with replacement paper.


----------



## Lorcan (Jun 11, 2007)

cprvh said:


> We do love the new HR paper, but use it in rolls only. It holds more ink and it also releases more ink than the previous version, thus giving us a wider gamut with less cost.


I've been sent Texprint HR paper by my supplier instead of the XP paper and, much as I would love to use it, I can't get a single decent print out of it. They all come out too wet or too dark. I've tried the proper profile (don't normally use one with XP paper), tried plain paper setting, matt enhanced paper, photo paper (with and without profile) and can't get anywhere near a decent print. Got any tips? At the moment I can't use the stuff...


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think the best all around paper is Dyetrans SSP or TruePix. Both are about the same. JetCol and TexPrint are higher release papers and work better on fabrics than hard surfaces, but SSP or TruePix works well on everything.


----------

